# Cockatiel from Croatia :)



## Vice (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey to all !
I am 14 years old, and i'm from Croatia,small state in Europe  !
My cockatiel is pearl, and she is about year old. I love her !
She especially loves my mum  . In few weeks she should get a partner....can't wait  !
Sorry on my bad english,and here are pics !


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!!...she is a real beauty and has *excellent* conformation (cockatiel posture)...and it looks like she likes her greens/veggies


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome again  she is very pretty


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Welcome  She's a beauty! She looks like my Elli  Is Pearl her name or are you referring to her mutation?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wecome to the forum She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

She is beautiful and looks like she knows it! Welcome


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

A very gorgeous cinnamon pearl! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

She is a beautiful cinnamon pearl cockatiel,wonderful pictures.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Vice, I am originally from Croatia too!! I have lived in the States for years now. Your cockatiel is gorgeous!! I love pearls.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Shes a pretty girl ! Looks alot like my Sunny


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Dobrodošli na forum. (I hope I said it correct?)

Beautiful! A really nice example of conformation as srtiels said! Did you get her from a breeder or a shop?

Your English is just fine! You are far better with English than I would be with Croatian!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Dreamcatchers....it was the conformation that caught my eye. Few tiels have the capacity to have me say WOW!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is beautiful! (And your English is very good.)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a gorgeous cockatiel!


----------



## Vice (Jan 31, 2012)

THANK YOU ALL !! Her neme at first was Pero, but than we realized that he is actually her and now her nema is Perica  !


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Perica is a lovely name


----------



## fireflyfiasco (Feb 8, 2012)

Your bird is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

What a beautiful bird ! Welcome ! Did you get her from a breeder or a pet store ?


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Your baby is really pretty for sure.


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Such a pretty little one, she looks like a very happy and healthy tiel


----------

